# Adoption et Protection animale > Recherche/Demande >  Recherche shih tzu ( ou croisé) , bichon (ou croisé) yorck nain ( ou croisé)

## macat

Bonjour,

Suite au décès brutal de Maya , shih tzu de 10 ans, mes parents sont prêts à accueillir une boule de poil et lui offrir de l'amour.
Ils préfère les shih tzu mais vu les prix ( même non lof) , ils se tournent vers les refuges, associations, mais ils ne trouvent ps leur bonheur.

Je leur donne un coup de main en appelant les asso ou refuge mais cette race se fait rare ou si il y a des chiots, ils partent assez vite...

Le ou plutôt la future louloute, mais il ne sont pas arrêté sur le sexe du chiot, devra avoir moins de 4 ans ( et surtout pour les adultes ok chien ou chiennes car j en ai deux). De type Shih tzu ( le top pour eux) , bichon, lassa, yorck ou croisement se rapprochant ..

Les soins courant chez le vétérinaire sont bien entendus assurés ( ils ont TOUT fait pour sauver Maya mais en vain) amour, respect, vacances au bord de mer, pavillon avec jardin attendra cette boule de poil...

Merci à vous si vous avez des pistes, mes parents résident dans le pas de calais, près de douai.

Merci

----------

